# Mario Kart 7 Retro Cup Predictions UPDATED 10 10 11



## SodaDog (Oct 2, 2011)

My Predictions for the Retro Cup in Mario Kart 7 will be :

2 SNES
2 N64
2 GBA
2 GCN
4 DS
and 4 Wii


Super Mario Kart

Mario Circuit 2
Vanilla Lake 2 

Mario Kart 64

Kalimari Desert (Confirmed)
Luigi Raceway (Confirmed)

Mario Kart: Super Circuit

Lakeside Park
Bowser Castle 1

Mario Kart: Double Dash!!

Daisy Cruiser
Bowser Castle

Mario Kart DS (All Confirmed)

Airship Fortress
Luigi's Mansion
DK Pass
Waluigi Pinball

Mario Kart Wii

Maple Treeway (Confirmed)
Mario Circuit
Koopa Cape (Confirmed)
Mushroom Gorge (Confirmed)

Now to piece together the Courses into cups.

Shell Cup

N64 Luigi Raceway
GBA Bowser Castle 1
Mushroom Gorge
Luigi's Mansion

Banana Cup

Wii Mario Circuit
SNES Mario Circuit 2
Daisy Cruiser
Waluigi Pinball

Leaf Cup

DK Pass
Vanilla Lake 2
Lakeside Park
Maple Treeway

Lightning Cup
Moonview Highway
Airship Fortress
Koopa Cape
Bowser Castle


What's Your Predictions?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 2, 2011)

Shell cup
GBA Bowser Castle 1
Gcn Daisy Cruiser
Snes Donut Plains 1
N64 Royal Raceway


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2011)

I never followed Mario Kart so I wont care, but I hope the Maple one from the Wii version stayed, that was cute


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I hope the Maple one from the Wii version stayed, that was cute


That has been shown in the official Mario Kart 7 trailer.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2011)

We all know there's going to be some version of Rainbow Road, as well.


----------



## Micah (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a retro all Rainbow Road cup.

And I think the Ice track from Double Dash returns.


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 2, 2011)

It seems that every retro course in a mario kart game has a moral:

Mario Kart DS: Nostalgia
Mario Kart Wii: Great Bike Potential (Waluigi Stadium a great example)
Mario Kart 7: Flying, Underwater, and 3D potential (Kalimari Desert is confirmed because imagine getting hit by the train in 3D!)


----------



## SockHead (Oct 2, 2011)

Lakeside Park would be awesome in 3D






also Cheeseland would be the best..


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> That has been shown in the official Mario Kart 7 trailer.



Best news


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 10, 2011)

I have updated some of the predictions. some include the 2 new confirmed retro tracks as seen on the  new mario kart pics.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Oct 10, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> That has been shown in the official Mario Kart 7 trailer.


unless you've been sitting under a rock.  Take that, Bidoof.

PS: Kidding, I know you didn't follow Mario Kart.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2011)

SockHead said:


> also Cheeseland would be the best..



I agree with this smart man, 'ere.

I've already seen Airship Fortress, so I'm happy with that. Moonview Highway, Koopa Cape, or Coconut Mall would be nice. (I think that last one's been confirmed, though.)


----------



## bloop2424 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Moonview Highway


What? Are you serious bro? If you get raped by items just like in MKW then... we all know what will happen.

Anyways, the courses I want to see are Daisy's Cruiser, Dino Dino Jungle, and Wario's Gold Mine (without Mr. Bean's shortcut of course).


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> What? Are you serious bro? If you get raped by items just like in MKW then... we all know what will happen.



Yes, I'm serious. It was one of my favorite courses.


----------



## bloop2424 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yes, I'm serious. It was one of my favorite courses.


You must not of ventured on Wi-Fi rooms quite enough or you don't get hit by blue shells quite a lot compared to others.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 14, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> You must not of ventured on Wi-Fi rooms quite enough or you don't get hit by blue shells quite a lot compared to others.



Er well, back in the day I did play online a lot. Had my fair share of blue shell attacks. I don't remember any particularly frustrating moments..


----------



## bloop2424 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yes, I'm serious. It was one of my favorite courses.


You must not of ventured on Wi-Fi rooms quite enough or you don't get hit by blue shells a lot because they... I think you can figure out what they do.


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Breaking News! 

GBA Bowser Castle 1 is Confirmed!


----------



## SockHead (Oct 15, 2011)

Edited your post, Leroy, so it shows da picture. This is pretty rad


----------



## bloop2424 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Er well, back in the day I did play online a lot. Had my fair share of blue shell attacks. I don't remember any particularly frustrating moments..


 
You never got smooshed by a car right after a blue shell, then, being frustrated, get hit by another car?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 15, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> You never got smooshed by a car right after a blue shell, then, being frustrated, get hit by another car?



I might've, I haven't played in awhile.

It doesn't happen constantly that I'm driven to hate the level.


----------



## bloop2424 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> It doesn't happen constantly that I'm driven to hate the level.



I never pick it. Others pick it. If I reset my Wii to get out of it, then I lose some VR


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 21, 2011)

FULL NEWS REVEAL *SPOILERS*
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/amkj/course/index.html

The Shell Cup is Confirmed


----------

